# Atonal Must Haves



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

When I first came to this site, I was very against this mvt. in music, but now I find it intriguing and soothing.

I have some Schoenberg and Berg, but what are some must have works?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

*Webern*: 
Five Pieces for Orchestra 
Six Pieces for Orchestra


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> When I first came to this site, I was very against this mvt. in music, but now I find it intriguing and soothing.
> 
> I have some Schoenberg and Berg, but what are some must have works?


You may enjoy the Webern concerto for 9 instruments, op 24


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Berg violin concerto


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Feel free to post some Schoenberg as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm also looking more for full albums I suppose. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm also looking more for full albums I suppose. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

more guitar would be nice.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Loved those last two.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel something unconventional and new, can still lack the properties to call it abstract and unusual. I think my taste in art, at heart, leans towards the successfully abstract and unusual like Satie, Bartok and Debussy. Now I'll include Schoenberg.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about some Ligeti?


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> How about some Ligeti?


I know this is weird and off topic but it's to bizarre to leave out.
Gyorgy Ligeti was born on may 28th and died on june 12th.My father was born on june 12th and died on may 28th


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

bagpipers said:


> I know this is weird and off topic but it's to bizarre to leave out.
> Gyorgy Ligeti was born on may 28th and died on june 12th.My father was born on june 12th and died on may 28th



That is strange!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm putting together a new playlist titled "Exotic Classical Dreams".

So far it has:

Satie
Debussy
Ravel
Bartok
Schoenberg
Schubert
Williams


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Feel free to add what albums you feel would work well.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm putting together a new playlist titled "Exotic Classical Dreams".
> 
> So far it has:
> 
> ...


I channeled Schubert and he wants to know what he’s doing here.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

His String Quintet.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It fits I think. It was suggested to me in light of creating this playlist and I enjoyed it.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Tres piezas para piano op.11 nº 1.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

*Elliott Carter for sure is worth checking out. Probably my favorite composer.*











*Charles Wuorinen is another composer at the top of my list. *


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Berg *Chamber Concerto*. I like Jean Francoise Heisser's best but couldn't find it on YouTube. Here is Sviatoslav Richter and Oleg Kagan in solo roles.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

"Exotic Classical Dreams" should include some Messiaen. If you are new to his works I'd suggest the orchestral version of L'Ascension. You might also consider some Prokofiev for your playlist - perhaps the piano work "Visions Fugitives"


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stravinsky - Agon
Berg - Lyric Suite


----------

